# Silver Maple Leaf On Jump Wings



## Yeoman (2 Aug 2006)

http://www.joedrouin.com/J-AB050L.jpg
so every had an ID of the thing.
I've seen this leaf a couple of times. Now I've heard a couple of different things, but none of them made any sense at all (being that we haven't done a combat jump since ww2 you know? plus they have their own wing design to begin with).
Is it just a cheap and quick alternative to getting white wings sewn on, or is there an actual special reason behind this pin?
Greg


----------



## Haggis (2 Aug 2006)

Basically, the pin is intended to be worn covering the red leaf.  "Quick and dirty", but it still denotes a parachutist who has served in a designated parachute position.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Aug 2006)

It's from "back in the day" when there was no white maple leaf. There was just the one set of wings. If, as mentioned, you were serving in a designated parachute postion (eg - Airborne Regiment, Parachute school, Skyhawks, etc), you wore the silver leaf pin over top of the maple leaf


----------



## geo (2 Aug 2006)

better than a stitched white wing IMHO............


----------



## armyvern (2 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> better than a stitched white wing IMHO............



My 9er would agree with you here Geo.


----------



## Yeoman (3 Aug 2006)

okay thanks guys, that's what I figure was all it was.
I've got to admit, they look real slick, if I didn't have the white ones on already, I'd do that instead. would have been so much easier when I showed up to the coy and found out I had to have the DEU's ready two days after I showed up.
Greg


----------



## bick (8 Aug 2006)

All correct, when I was in the Regiment, all we had were the "normal" red leaf wings which we covered with our silver pin, after shining it with a pencil eraser.  Now, it appears a lot of ex-regiment types are pinning theirs through the new white wing badge.  Sort of a way to distinguish themselves from the "after era paras".  Not many of these leaf pins around anymore, they tended to break.

Jay Bickerton


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Aug 2006)

Agreed Jay, I've had to solder mine back together countless times, but it still looks better than the stiched white wings!


----------



## geo (8 Aug 2006)

Have seen people have the leaf chromed - to eliminate the need to "polish" the leaf white.
WRT the pins breaking; you should try to get a "screwpost" attached to the silver leaf.


----------

